# Opening day success



## sowega hunter (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice doe on opening day


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Way to get the season started!  Congrats!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## Bam Bam (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats to Ya!


----------



## BirdDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## chase870 (Sep 19, 2015)

Killer


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

congrats


----------



## BirdDawg (Oct 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

